

Ask HN: Becoming a Python Master. - shire

I want to get into Web Applications using Python and also Master Python. Has anyone used http:&#x2F;&#x2F;python.org&#x2F; to learn the language completely? and how hard is it? I have knowledge with Java and PHP can any recommend the Python documentation for learning Python?.<p>If you know a book that teaches Python fully and also Web development with the language that would be great thanks.
======
mjhea0
I'm the co-founder of Real Python @
[http://www.realpython.com](http://www.realpython.com)

We teach Python programming and web development from the bottom up: Start with
the syntax, move on the web fundamentals, then on into the frameworks - flask,
web2py, and django.

Along the way, you'll build a number of applications, including a framework
for building out your own MVP.

I can't guarantee you'll become a Python Master, but you will be well on your
way. Good luck! There's a lot of great resources out there. Feel free to reach
out to me if you have any questions - michael @ gmail.com

------
ronreiter
Disclaimer: I am the creator of
[http://www.learnpython.org](http://www.learnpython.org)

I suggest you start with
[http://www.learnpython.org](http://www.learnpython.org)

I would also suggest looking at the Flask framework.

Good luck :)

~~~
yanivf
awesome website. I also recommend
[http://www.learnpython.org](http://www.learnpython.org)

